# Article about Mycoplasma



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Lynne,found this article in Medscape!Multiple mycoplasmal infections detected in blood of patients with chronic fatigue syndrome and/or fibromyalgia syndrome.Eur J Clin Microbiol Infect Dis 1999 Dec;18(12):859-65 (ISSN: 0934-9723)Nasralla M; Haier J; Nicolson GL The Institute for Molecular Medicine, Huntington Beach, CA 92649-1041, USA.The aim of this study was to investigate the presence of different mycoplasmal species in blood samples from patients with chronic fatigue syndrome and/or fibromyalgia syndrome. Previously, more than 60% of patientswith chronic fatigue syndrome/fibromyalgia syndrome were found to have mycoplasmal blood infections, such as Mycoplasma fermentans infection. In this study, patients with chronic fatigue syndrome/fibromyalgia syndromewere examined for multiple mycoplasmal infections in their blood. A total of91 patients diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome/fibromyalgia syndromeand with a positive test for any mycoplasmal infection were investigated for the presence of Mycoplasma fermentans, Mycoplasma pneumoniae, Mycoplasma hominis and Mycoplasma penetrans in blood using forensic polymerase chain reaction. Among these mycoplasma-positive patients, infections were detectedwith Mycoplasma pneumoniae (54/91), Mycoplasma fermentans (44/91), Mycoplasma hominis (28/91) and Mycoplasma penetrans (18/91). Multiplemycoplasmal infections were found in 48 of 91 patients, with double infections being detected in 30.8% and triple infections in 22%, but only when one of the species was Mycoplasma pneumoniae or Mycoplasma fermentans. Patients infected with more than one mycoplasmal species generally had alonger history of illness, suggesting that they may have contracted additional mycoplasmal infections with time.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Wow Mio, on Medscape yet. That is super interesting! Thanks for posting this. I've been looking for more credibility with this. It could turn out to be something big, you never know!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Thank you for this information! I'm printing a copy of it for my doctor, information is amunition.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Thanks Mio, I've been reading articles like this one a bunch! Maybe it's finally catching on! You're just great for printing it....Lynne


----------

